# CZ 75 SP-01 Shadow question



## Big Dog222 (Jul 4, 2008)

OK guy I am a virgin, let me explain. This is my first post that is gun related so I think this is the place to ask this question.

I am most likely going to purchase a CZ 75 SP-01 Shadow (9mm) this week; or should I say start the process (in N. Ireland this will take about 8 month from the day of application until I get my FAC back:smt022)

Question: A lot of CZ SP-01 Shadows I see on the web have wooden hand grips. Is this a different model that I am looking at (polymer?? grips) or are these guys buying them as an assessory???


----------



## mbott (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm pretty sure a new SP-01 will come with the soft, rubber grips and not wood.

-- 
Mike


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

They come with the Goodyears on them. Here's where you want to go for the best grips there is for the CZ. http://www.imageseek.com/hakan/ :smt033


----------



## mbott (Oct 3, 2007)

Maybe Dennis Marschalko will start making grips for the SP-01.

MarschalGrips

-- 
Mike


----------



## Big Dog222 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks guys. I did a bit of research and got the answer, "assessories". 
Well I ordered the CZ Shadow; that the good news. The bad news is it may take up to 4 week just to get a serial number and them 4 to 8 month to get the gun onto my certificate:smt022. At least the process is started. On top of all that we pay a lot more than you guys. Normally what you pay in $ ($500) we pay in £ (£500) with the rate the way it is we pay double. The CZ will cost me £700 which is $1400.


----------



## Big Dog222 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Update*

Well I got the serial number, sent of my FAC to the police and because it will be Oct-Nov before I get it back I decided to make the wait worth it...I also bought a new .38/357 Taurus revolver.

Happy days


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Any opinions as of yet about the Taurus revolver? 

-Jeff-


----------

